
Show HN: A Stripe Atlas Alternative – Blook - reviel
https://blook.io/stripe-atlas-alternative
======
reviel
Hi Everyone!

I founded Blook after working with a few other indiehackers and tech
entrepreneurs :) (Shout out to indiehackers.com)!

We help global entrepreneurs register their company in the US. In our package
we include:

-Company Formation (In multiple states) -1st Year Registered Agent -Operating Agreement / Bylaws Template -US Federal EIN -US Business bank account -Lifetime customer service and chat support :)

------
the_resistence
To gain legitimacy, need to properly identify the organization, structure,
principals and legal domicile

------
soozzoos
This looks nice, I’ll keep it in mind!

